# udevd[989] Function not implemented

## icemanPL

Mam taki kłopot przy starcie i już potem nie widzi mi właściwie dysków 

```

Starting udevd ...udevd[989]: inotify_init failed: Function not implemented
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Wlacz w kernelu inotify. Nastepnym razem, uzyj google.

----------

## icemanPL

Problem w tym ,że mam włączone

----------

## SlashBeast

jestes pewny, ze w zbootowanym kernelu masz? Sprawdz /proc/config.gz.

----------

## icemanPL

zapisany konf jajka jakie kompiluje :

```

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

```

Cześć pliku /proc/config.gz.

```

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

```

udev wersja 141 , kompiluje najnowsze jajko 2.6.34-r1

----------

## dziadu

No ale widać jak na dłoni, że te dwa configi są inne - popatrz choćby na CONFIG_QUOTA

To, że coś kompilujesz, jeszcze nie znaczy, że to używasz. Zainstalowałeś jądro po kompilacji do katalogu boot (np poprzez "make install" ?)?

----------

## icemanPL

I tak robię nie wiem czemu nadal to nie działa , zaraz po tym mam błąd dysku root i koniec czy to może być przyczyna złego sterownika od kontrolera scsi ? gdzie szukać przyczyny, co wkleić aby bardziej wam naświetlić sprawę .

Obecnie wszystko śmiga dobrze na starym jajku w wersji 2.6.23-r9 kłopot gdy chciałem przejść na nowsze jajko lista sprzętu pod starym jajkiem 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7520 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:00.1 Class ff00: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520 Error Reporting Registers (rev 0c)

00:01.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation E7520 DMA Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A (rev 0c)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520 PCI Express Port B (rev 0c)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7520 PCI Express Port B1 (rev 0c)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7520 PCI Express Port C (rev 0c)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6700PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge A (rev 09)

01:00.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 6700/6702PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller A (rev 09)

01:00.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6700PXH PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge B (rev 09)

01:00.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 6700PXH I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller B (rev 09)

02:03.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 17)

07:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

07:0c.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

```

----------

## dziadu

A pokaż co masz w konfigu Gruba lub Lilo? Może instalujesz nowe jądro w /boot jako vmlinuz (domyślnie przez make install) ale grub domyślnie uruchamia Ci inne jądro? Równie dobrze możesz, w czasie działania gruba wcisnąć literkę 'e' (edytuj) i wpisać ręcznie właściwe jądro (grub ma autodopełnianie nazw plików) oraz nastepnie je uruchomić literką 'b' (opis komend i literek powinieneś mieć na dole ekranu gruba). Kiedy załadujesz poprawne jądro zobaczymy co będzie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro na starym dziala, to w nowym nie masz wlaczonego inotify i gubisz sie, budujesz jeden, kopiujesz jeden a bootujesz drugi.

----------

## icemanPL

moj grub

```

# Boot automatically after

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 2

# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kerner-1_old root=/dev/sda3

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo_new

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.34-r1 root=/dev/sda3

# For booting Gentoo with the static rescue shell

title  Gentoo (rescue shell)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-1 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

```

lista plikow w /boot/

```

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 Jul 28 17:02 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root    4096 Jul  6 14:22 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Apr 20  2007 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 Jun 24 16:52 System.map -> System.map-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  901919 May  7  2007 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1607187 Jun 24 16:52 System.map-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1623558 Jun 23 17:50 System.map-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      31 Jun 24 16:52 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Mar  3  2008 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2448792 Mar  6  2008 bzImage

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      23 Jun 24 16:52 config -> config-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   33555 May  7  2007 config-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   66633 Jun 24 16:52 config-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   66709 Jun 23 17:50 config-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 Jun 24 16:52 config.old -> config-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Jul 31 11:29 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4051104 Jun 24 17:33 kernel-1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2625752 Jan 30  2008 kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3295344 Dec 29  2008 kernel-2.6.27-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4141344 Jul 28 16:04 kernel-2.6.32-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4226592 Jul 30 10:18 kernel-2.6.34-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2448792 Mar  6  2008 kerner-1_old

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Apr 28  2007 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 Jun 24 16:52 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2309488 May  7  2007 vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4051104 Jun 24 16:52 vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4123488 Jun 23 17:50 vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      28 Jun 24 16:52 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.32-gentoo-r7.old

```

jak widać wsio jest jak dla mnie ok , czyli jest jadro jest dobry link jadro siezo kompilowane i ma włączone w/w opcje

----------

## dziadu

A które z tych trzech konfiguracji jądra uruchamiasz:

- Gentoo,

- Gentoo_new,

- Gentoo (rescue shell)?

----------

## icemanPL

no więc :

- Gentoo,             to mam domyślne ,ale to stare jajko i wsio działa

- Gentoo_new,   to próbuje uruchomić

- Gentoo (rescue shell)?

----------

